# What defines lazy?



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

I think I found it!

View attachment 1916


I am so glad I am going through my photo files from inspections.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1916


/monthly_2013_08/IMAG0378.jpg.cd183e0b4c5b789b5efd87c1d1d3059e.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Now thats funny stuff, I don't care who you are!


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe not be lazy, maybe outside of the scope of work specified or to be done by others,  you know the Other Brothers Construction Company, they will  be here soon


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Maybe not be lazy, maybe outside of the scope of work specified or to be done by others,  you know the Other Brothers Construction Company, they will  be here soon


Not in this case.  Small residential job without any union involvement or licensing in this particular small town.


----------



## Architect1281 (Aug 18, 2013)

So whose responsibility is it to remove the offending section of wood stud and frame to allow passage of the blades?


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 18, 2013)

Would the question on the inverse who's responsibility is it to remove the fan and replace it with a ceiling light?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

How about shortening all blades?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like bootleg work from a sidework building inspector on the weekend.

Wait, what? What forum is this?ops

Brent.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Looks like bootleg work from a sidework building inspector on the weekend.Wait, what? What forum is this?ops
> 
> Brent.


Ya never know but in this case, it's just another hack.


----------



## Black Dog (Aug 19, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> How about shortening all blades?


i don't think there is a way to balance it, if you cut the blades you would have to be perfect .


----------



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2013)

True BD, true


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 19, 2013)

So seriuosly, thats it? They wern't going to move it or anything?

Brent

Apparently the drywaller would not have a choice.  I don't think you realize the level of IQ I am dealing with in PA.


----------

